# Why won't AKC and USDAA make a breakaway tire??



## GermanShepherd<3 (Jan 16, 2011)

I remember USDAA had it before but from what I understood they returned to a regular tire. 
I don't understand what the big deal is of changing tires? The only thing different is it reduces injury..especially for the larger dogs. And quality tires are not flimsy and only break when there is enough force...
While it may be more "rare" to have a tire accident, is it good for a dog to break something or even get killed for 5 seconds of a tire? Even if the dog is okay, if it's not an agility nut who lives for agility, imagine the negative associations that dog would have with a tire again. Shoot if I got hurt in a tire I would probably never go into a tire again either if someone doesn't bribe me with a million dollars..

What are your opinions on this matter?   :help:


----------



## GermanShepherd<3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Or just remove the tire completely?? It's technically like a regular thicker jump. Why not use one of the "wall" jumps (not panel jumps) like in the world sports agility competitions.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Every USDAA trial I've been to has had a breakaway tire.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Yes, I also thought USDAA was using a breakaway tire. Not always (my training facility did not like it and sent it back). But I did think it was used still in USDAA.

I don't know enough about the topic, but will definitely monitor this thread. I can tell you- my instructor and many instructors at the facility really *dis*liked it for some reason.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

BTW- here's an article (which I haven't yet read, but am in the process) on the topic: AgilityNerd : Do We Need to Change the Tire?


----------



## GermanShepherd<3 (Jan 16, 2011)

while i was watching an agility trial i asked why it was a regular tire and some said that they believe they are bringing regular tires back or that it's not really mandatory. Okay lets say that the USDAA still uses them but what about AKC? Wildo, if you don't mind it would be really interesting to see why your club didn't like the tire..
Thanks for the link, I like it!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Yes, after reading that link, it seems a lot of people are in favor... I will ask around and try to find out why they didn't like it. I don't have class again until Tuesday.


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

My facility back in Virginia just switched to using a breakaway tire. I had no issues with either that or the regular one. Watching what some of the dogs do to the tire makes it clear why the breakaway one could be a lot safer and more desirable.


----------



## GermanShepherd<3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks Wildo  By the way your agility videos are always a pleasure to watch, and Pimg just rocked those weaves! It's nice to see more shepherds involved in agility.

TaraM1285: Have you ever seen those nasty accidents on youtube with dogs? 





 




 
And look how this breakaway tire prevented a major accident:


----------



## GermanShepherd<3 (Jan 16, 2011)

The last one was at a USDAA competition, since it's Gamblers.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments GS<3. We are having a blast!

As to those videos, definitely scary crashes. But the thing that was scarier in all of them is the owner/helper reactions. In the first one, the owner's reaction made me never want to do a tire again. Holy over reaction! In the second one- the helper that ran over and crowded the dog... geesh. Serious fails in both cases...

But I *must* admit- the breakaway tire saved a MAJOR accident on that very fast dog in the third video.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Wow, those were some intense videos! I really have no idea why you wouldn't want a breakaway tire, especially after watching an accident like these.


----------



## GermanShepherd<3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Your welcome Wildo, I love that your dog is really drivey on the weaves and content to get her toys.  
As for the videos, do you think it could of been worse if the sand bags were not holding the tire down? I also saw a video before where the whole frame fell down on the dog. On the video with the Portugese dog, the helper ran to the dog, but I can't tell if she was looking to see if he broke something, or ran there trying to reassure him..but that dog was very crowded.
Spirit is an EXTREMELY fast dog..I can't imagine what would've happened to her if that tunnel wouldn't of collapsed. It's more common for larger dogs to get hurt though..


I love my miko: I can't understand it either, what is THE BIG DEAL of removing or revising that darn tunnel..and these accidents are just a few, there are millions of them on youtube.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Strauss has had a couple of close calls with the tire:


----------



## GermanShepherd<3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Strauss is so bold and fierce!! He/She had no fear after that incident! And like your video commenter said, that was a BEAUTIFUL cross!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> He/She had no fear after that incident!


Nope, he doesn't care. It's both a boon and a bane in this sport.

One example being that for things like crashing a jump or a tire, he just keeps on truckin' without a thought. But he also just plain doesn't care if he drops a bar or what have you.

His thought process is "Jump and hope!" If he gets over, he gets over, if not, he doesn't worry about it.

We do bounce jumps weekly now, at our instructors place, and he has DEFINITELY made improvements. I'm hoping to be able to trial him this winter or next spring.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Xeph said:


> I'm hoping to be able to trial him this winter or next spring.


I see you saw my comment on the video. Thanks for the reply, and good luck with trialing!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Thanks for the reply, and good luck with trialing!


I did indeed  We may run into each other at an Indy trial at some point.

You know, wildo, I actually spent a good bit of time on your channel, watching Pimg and the troubles with the tire.

I kept looking for something you may have been doing to pull her off the tire (even seasoned competitors pull their dogs off obstacles), but it may just come down to that she's not really understanding the obstacle.

She's a nice running dog as a whole


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> Wow, those were some intense videos! I really have no idea why you wouldn't want a breakaway tire, especially after watching an accident like these.


Ditto. Holy crap.


----------

